# UberX with Subaru



## seeffff (Mar 6, 2017)

So right now I'm doing UberEats and want to start doing UberX but my car would require too much work to get to the quality it has to be so I want a new car. 

My question is why can you drive a WRX but not an impreza? I really do not understand that reasoning. They say an Impreza Outback is okay.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

What quality????

What kinda requirements does Phoenix have?

Most markets you can drive ANY 4 door 5 seater of a certain age....you're probably looking at a "suggested" list


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Yes you can, I Uber in a Crosstrek Hybrid.

I love my AWD. I was making $75 an hour here when it snowed last month. Surge was blood red as I passed Priuses in ditches picking up their pax.

I would warn you against driving full-time with a Subaru. AWD cars need more maintenance and they are expensive to fix.


----------



## seeffff (Mar 6, 2017)

My current car is a awd 04 passat. Only 130k miles but there's a bunch of various issues and German cars aren't as easy to just fix as japanese. I'd rather just get something a little nicer for Uber.

I would be driving this car full time but want a car I like and can switch to off road romper after uber.

I didn't even think of snow surge... I used to live in Philly and would've loved that. Now I'm in Phoenix so that's not a thing haha. 

Anyways, the list I was referencing was a list of approved cars for NYC so I don't suppose that applies where I am.


----------



## SilverToyota (Feb 27, 2017)

Unless driving in snow often, an AWD Subaru doesn't make as much sense as a FWD Honda or Toyota. The AWD system consumes extra gasoline and adds weight to the vehicle and requires more maintenance over the long term. All of these chew into an already thin profit margin. Subarus are great cars and ultra reliable, but the simplicity of Honda and Toyota vehicles with the 2WD systems are lower cost and better fuel economy. This adds up over many years of ownership.


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> Yes you can, I Uber in a Crosstrek Hybrid.
> 
> I love my AWD. I was making $75 an hour here when it snowed last month. Surge was blood red as I passed Priuses in ditches picking up their pax.
> 
> I would warn you against driving full-time with a Subaru. AWD cars need more maintenance and they are expensive to fix.


Had the same situation back in January doing Uber in Philadelphia, PA.. snow on the ground, weather wasn't all that nice looked like most drivers sat at home drinking some beers while I took the Jetta out with snow tires and racked it up.


----------



## Hokie92 (Mar 14, 2017)

Lyft ed with Outback in Chicago area during winter. Sold it for a newer Prius. Gas sipper and less trips to gas station. Winning.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

SilverToyota said:


> Unless driving in snow often, an AWD Subaru doesn't make as much sense as a FWD Honda or Toyota. The AWD system consumes extra gasoline and adds weight to the vehicle and requires more maintenance over the long term. All of these chew into an already thin profit margin. Subarus are great cars and ultra reliable, but the simplicity of Honda and Toyota vehicles with the 2WD systems are lower cost and better fuel economy. This adds up over many years of ownership.


Hes spot on about maintenance. I drive over a mountain pass quite often so I couldn't do it with a fwd car but otherwise I would.

The gas difference is pretty neglible. For instance the sienna with fwd only gets 1 mpg less than the AWD sienna


----------



## Vagabond (Mar 17, 2017)

I drive a 2003 Forester in NJ. It's immaculate inside and handles really well but the gas mileage is a little bit of a downside compared to the Jetta TDI I had.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Vagabond said:


> I drive a 2003 Forester in NJ. It's immaculate inside and handles really well but the gas mileage is a little bit of a downside compared to the Jetta TDI I had.


ANYTHING sux vs. Jetta TDI on mpg


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Adieu said:


> ANYTHING sux vs. Jetta TDI on mpg


Sad you'll never see them in America , damn hippies and government BS


----------



## Vagabond (Mar 17, 2017)

I drove my Jetta TDI in NJ. I was getting about 48mpg highway with it. I got 52mpg with the Beetle TDI I had before that.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Sad you'll never see them in America , damn hippies and government BS


What do you mean? Plenty of older ones on CA roads


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

I traded in a Land Rover LR2 for a Forester because the LR2 wasn't standing up to the driving. I love the Forester and I get as many compliments on it as I did on the Land Rover.

I wouldn't do an Impreza, the only reason being is that I wanted something roomier to Uber in.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Adieu said:


> What do you mean? Plenty of older ones on CA roads


Come on man, new tdis is what was implied


----------

